# Another free book on using the iPad



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.takecontrolbooks.com/ipad-basics?pt=TB1030


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!  This is my first Apple product and the book will help.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------

